# 80 stocks rise 70% at sometime in the last 3 mths



## tech/a (26 November 2006)

These 80 stocks at sometime in the last 3 mths have risen 70%.OR MORE
All have a liquidity of $300,000 traded based on an average of traded $ value over 21 days.

*What an amazing time to be trading!*

Security Name	Ticker Symbol	Folder	
ACAP RESOURCES	ACB	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ADELPHI ENRGY LT	ADI	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ADV GROUP LMTD	ADS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AED OIL LIMITED	AED	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AIM RESOURCES	AIM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ALLIANCE RSRCS	AGS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ANGLO AUSTRALIAN	AAR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ARROW ENERGY NL	AOE	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ASTRLN MNS LTD	AUZ	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AUSTIN EXPLRTN	AKK	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AUSTPAC RSRCS	APG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AUSTRALIAN ENRGY	AEN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AUSTRALIAN MNNG	AUM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
AVOCA RESOURCES	AVO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
BANNERMAN RSRCS	BMN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
BARAKA PETROLEUM	BKP	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
BECTON STAPLED	BEC	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
BRAVURA SLTNS	BVA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
CARPENTER PCFC	CPC	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
CBH RESOURCES L	CBH	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
CITECT CRPRTN	CTL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
COMPASS RSRCS	CMR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
CONQUEST MINING	CQT	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
CUDECO LIMITED	CDU	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
DEEP YELLOW LMTD	DYL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\D0	
EASTERN STAR GAS	ESG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\E0	
ENERGY VNTRS LTD	EVE	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\E0	
ENERGY WORLD C	EWC	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\E0	
ERG LIMITED	ERG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\E0	
ERONGO ENERGY	ERN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\E0	
FELIX RSRCS LTD	FLX	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\F0	
FOX RESOURCES	FXR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\F0	
GALLERY GOLD L	GGN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
GEODYNAMICS LMTD	GDY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
GOLDEN STATE RES	GDN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
GPS ONLINE LMTD	GPO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
HYRO LIMITED	HYO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\H0	
IMAGE RSRCS NL	IMA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\I0	
INDEPENDENCE GRP	IGO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\I0	
INDUSTREA LMTD	IDL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\I0	
JABIRU METALS L	JML	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\J0	
KAGARA ZINC LMTD	KZL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\K0	
KIMBERLEY OIL NL	KBO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\K0	
KINGS MINERALS N	KMN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\K0	
LOUISIANA PTRLM	LOU	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\L0	
MARATHON RSRCS	MTN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MATRIX METALS	MRX	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MAYNE PHARMA L	MYP	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MEDIA WORLD COMS	MWC	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
METABOLIC	MBP	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
METALS AUSTRALIA	MLS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
METHANOL ASTRL	MEO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MINARA RESOURCES	MRE	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MINCOR RSRCS NL	MCR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MONAX MINING L	MOX	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MPI MINES	MPM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MRBL NCKL LTD	MBN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
NEXUS ENERGY L	NXS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\N0	
NIAGARA MINING	NIA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\N0	
PENINSULA MNRLS	PEN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
PERILYA LIMITED	PEM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
PHARMAXIS LTD	PXS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
QRSCNCS HLDNGS	QRS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\Q0	
QUEENSLAND GAS	QGC	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\Q0	
REDPORT LIMITED	RPT	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
REPCO CRPRTN	RCL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
RIVERSDALE MNNG	RIV	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
SALLY MALAY MNNG	SMY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
SANDFIRE RSRCS	SFR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
SHERLOCK BAY N	SHN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
SMC GOLD LIMITED	SMO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
SUMMIT RESOURCES	SMM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
SUNDANCE RSRCS	SDL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
TENNANT CREEK G	TNG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
TETHYAN COPPER	TYC	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
TRI ORIGIN MNRLS	TRO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
U308 LIMITED	UTO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\U0	
VISION SYSTEMS	VSL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\V0	
WAREHOUSE GROUP	WHS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\W0	
WESTERN METALS	WMT	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\W0	

Take a good look at their charts find commonalities,*there WILL be more*.

Make this Xmas a GREAT Xmas.


----------



## nizar (26 November 2006)

tech just wanted to ask which software you use for charting, especially those charts you put up in the breakouts thread, with green and red bars indicating whether selling or buying volume is dominating.


----------



## tech/a (26 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> tech just wanted to ask which software you use for charting, especially those charts you put up in the breakouts thread, with green and red bars indicating whether selling or buying volume is dominating.




Thats "Market Tools" linked to Marketcast live data feed.
Market Cast is arond $450 set up and $165/mth for the feed. (Ive had it 8 yrs).Market tools around 3 weeks.

Market tools needs Market Cast OR Bourse Data (bourse data $110/mth Im told).live feed to run.
Its $439 one off cost.

My other software is Metastock which provided the list above from a search for stocks that have risen 70% at sometime in the last 3 mths.
AND
Tradesim which is the software linked to Metastock (V 7.2 the new ones are crap!) for Systems testing and design.
Techtrader was developed using this combination.


----------



## nizar (26 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Thats "Market Tools" linked to Marketcast live data feed.
> Market Cast is arond $450 set up and $165/mth for the feed. (Ive had it 8 yrs).Market tools around 3 weeks.
> 
> Market tools needs Market Cast OR Bourse Data (bourse data $110/mth Im told).live feed to run.
> ...




tech,

looking back in hindsight, would you have been more profitable if you had bought all the above tools when you first started trading?

(im thinking obviously you would make much greater use of these tools once you are much more pro ie, like yourself, rather than at a relative beginner level)

what im trying to say is, would you recommend marketcast, market tools, metastock, tradesim, for a beginner?


----------



## Raging Bull (26 November 2006)

Hi,

tech, I would also be interested to know what you recommend for starting out.. signing up with comsec gives me real time price and market depth (or close to it). I use Quote Tracker to give me intra day data.. No proper  charting software so far.. 

One note about bourse data, I signed up for a trial account and downloaded a trial of Market Tools.. there is a problem with Bourse at the moment. It doesn't allow real time market scans (for volume or price breakouts)


----------



## ezyTrader (27 November 2006)

Hi tech/a,

Some Qs:-
(1) Notice a majority are breakouts are from a long consolidation base (ala, Weinstein stage 1). Given the track record of these stocks, are you personally only doing discretionary trades, or, taking a second look at them for a longer hold, as you said, comparatively, up to 70% growth in few months? 

My question is out of curiosity just as am only a young trader (less than 6 months) - from your experience, how many stage 1-to-2 breakouts actually eventuate into anything profitable for a longer term hold?

(2) Do you have any experience with Paritech software for comparison purposes?

(3) Does MT show all market action, or only selective? By that, I mean, it's own criteria. For eg. Commsec ProTrader only shows its biased realtime top market movers, if I hadn't have other stocks on my watchlist, I would have missed their price action completely.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

*Nizar*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> tech,
> 
> looking back in hindsight, would you have been more profitable if you had bought all the above tools when you first started trading?




No as I wouldnt have had the knowledge to use the software to its full potential.



> (im thinking obviously you would make much greater use of these tools once you are much more pro ie, like yourself, rather than at a relative beginner level)
> 
> what im trying to say is, would you recommend marketcast, market tools, metastock, tradesim, for a beginner?




Learning the business of trading (In whatever form or raod we take) is a long journey,If you take the technical path then I would seriously recommend trading longer timeframe.Amibroker would be my choice NOW in software.It wasnt around when I started.

Mind you for systems testing there is none better than Tradesim.(well that I have found).

The temptation of short term trading should be confined to a small % of total capital as this form of trading is the most expensive when learning---and one of the most profitable when proficient.

*Raging bull.*



> tech, I would also be interested to know what you recommend for starting out.. signing up with comsec gives me real time price and market depth (or close to it). I use Quote Tracker to give me intra day data.. No proper charting software so far..
> 
> One note about bourse data, I signed up for a trial account and downloaded a trial of Market Tools.. there is a problem with Bourse at the moment. It doesn't allow real time market scans (for volume or price breakouts)





Thats probably as good as any to start.I actually started with Marketcast 8 yrs ago and for years had it on my desk and never utilised it.I cant count the number of times I scanned the market and watched countless runners run 30-200%.There came a time where I had to take notice!!

I remember it took me a week to pay for the whole setup for a year.Thats when i took short term discretionary trading seriously and realised that if certain known principles are used when trading in this way chances of failure are remote.

*EZY*



> Some Qs:-
> (1) Notice a majority are breakouts are from a long consolidation base (ala, Weinstein stage 1). Given the track record of these stocks, are you personally only doing discretionary trades, or, taking a second look at them for a longer hold, as you said, comparatively, up to 70% growth in few months?




Ah an astute observation.If they run 50% or so in a few days then I'll sell out generally.If they are slower and move from consolidation to consolidation cluster with spike moves out then Ill hold longer. 



> My question is out of curiosity just as am only a young trader (less than 6 months) - from your experience, how many stage 1-to-2 breakouts actually eventuate into anything profitable for a longer term hold?




Firstly qualifying a breakout. Higher highs and Higher lows (Initially a short term pattern then a longer term pattern---Ie Elliot wave theory.) As for % I really dont know but I can say that those that I have observed have benn numerous so much so that I actively look for and react to any I see.



> (2) Do you have any experience with Paritech software for comparison purposes?




No sorry.Arent they just sellers of software not putting out there own?



> (3) Does MT show all market action, or only selective? By that, I mean, it's own criteria. For eg. Commsec ProTrader only shows its biased realtime top market movers, if I hadn't have other stocks on my watchlist, I would have missed their price action completely.




M/T shows the lot well what i mean is you can follow as many as you like and save them.

M/C does the scanning you have to have both.


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

Ive posted these up for good reason.

Not that I think any of these will continue.
Simply for those interested to look at the times when these DID run and understand the following as it can be ver profitable.

(1) Notice the momentum---you dont need to be in at the very bottom---you can hop on for quite a while the trick is to *WAIT* for the momentum to be *OBVIOUS* dont pre empt it.

This allows stops to be closer and for you to take larger positions and be involved in stocks that are moving *NOW*.In other words your money is working for you straight away.
WMT is an example Currently.

(2) Outliers are what we make our $$s from regardless of length of time held moves from consolidation to new highs make the profit. They wont go for ever----particularly those moves which return 30% + in a day and 50% + in a few days. *Recognise this* look at the charts there are clearly defined alerts in most stock which indicates reversal.
Be happy with a 50% + move in a few days and take the profit offered.

It can be really that simple.

Happy trading everyone.


----------



## caleb2003 (27 November 2006)

Reading Alexander Elders, come into my trading room and theres some interesting theories on working in channels with EMA envelopes but I can't find software that plots these automatically, anyone know?

Ta


----------



## tech/a (27 November 2006)

Metastock will but youd need metastock pro to do it realtime.


----------



## caleb2003 (27 November 2006)

Thanks I'll check it.


----------



## Bin57again (19 December 2006)

Tech
I googled Outliers but didn't come up with much info. What are they exactly? Simply trades which are outside the ballpark in terms of profitability?
Bin


----------



## nizar (19 December 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> The temptation of short term trading should be confined to a small % of total capital as this form of trading is the most expensive when learning---and one of the most profitable when proficient.




Sound wisdom there.

Bin57 - I think outliers refers to stocks which move 50-100% in a few days.


----------

